# Ciclone IRINA (Índico Sul - Canal de Moçambique)



## adiabático (1 Mar 2012 às 10:49)

Uma tempestade tropical no Canal de Moçambique evoluiu ontem e tornou-se o ciclone Irina.



> Irina passa a categoria de Ciclone Tropical
> 
> 29 29UTC Fevereiro 29UTC 2012 por *pembaathol*
> 
> Irina, que vinha sendo classificada como Depressão Tropical e Tempestade Tropical, foi agora passada a Ciclone. Presentemente ao largo do Cabo de St. André (Madagáscar), sensivelmente a meio caminho entre as costas de Madagáscar e Moçambique (Ilha de Moçambique), as previsões actuais indicam que a sua trajectória terá um desenvolvimento no sentido sul-sudoeste, vindo a atingir a costa de Moçambique na região de Vilankulo, continuando depois a sua trajectória já sobre terra, ao longo da costa de Inhambane, Gaza e Maputo.



http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/?index_region=io

















A par do Irina, uma outra depressão tropical poderá evoluir e afectar o arquipélago de Reunião.


----------

